# Lefty sl 88+ 1098gr



## Thierry (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello,

I wanted to share with you what I sow @ 88+ belgium.
They went to 1098gr for a lefty 110mm ;-) for an extreme ww tuning.
And they want to go lower...
(like you see on the pic, the boot is very minimalist)

Normally they make a WW tuning for the clients with a weight <1170gr. In that case you keep a fork without any compromise. 

In both case you have a very light fork for the travel and very stiff.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

How do they get it so light/ what have they tuned?


Do they tune other stuff?


----------



## Thierry (Apr 1, 2007)

Tiffster said:


> How do they get it so light/ what have they tuned?
> 
> Do they tune other stuff?


They make indeed internal modifications, but I don't know what. That's their secret...

They make the tuning of the needles, damping,... depending of your weight, style of riding.


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

if you take out the damping you'll lost 200gr.,but this is not a race ready tuning without shockboots! ok with another damping cardridge or in carbon you can save sure 100gr...
it's look like alu bolts!? what is it, a Lefty sl city version?
a perfect tuning possibility is a carbon tube in the under section, a project for next winter, it's save 100gr without compromise.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

No boot is not a good idea, unless you ride indoors or something... or like to change the bearings and races after every ride...


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

"unless you ride indoors or something"

LMAO! LOL.


----------



## Thierry (Apr 1, 2007)

There is well a boot (not showed on the pic). It's like I said very minimalist and weight 2-3gr.
That version of boot is indeed more race only version.
The fork have well a cardridge and his 110mm of travel ;-)
The version of the pic is like I said not directly made for every one (the official 88+ version come around 1170gr).


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

please ... in other topic or other forum i saw these pics ...

i asked for boot ...

but it's a photo made in factory....

but if added 3 gr , being over 1100 gr was less impressive 

this weight is a BOMB 

i asked via mail further infos , and i want to tune my fork


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Man, those clamps look downright scary.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I could be wrong, but other than the aluminum "looking" screws, I believe those clamps are OEM Cannondale. They sure look like the clamps on my '08 Lefty Speed Carbon SL.


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> I could be wrong, but other than the aluminum "looking" screws, I believe those clamps are OEM Cannondale. They sure look like the clamps on my '08 Lefty Speed Carbon SL.


clamps are the same as 07'/08' Lefty SL , but the screws looking very aluminium, then i have the same in colour in toolbox e.g. i used for ahead cap earlier, now i havn't a ahead cap or a claw :thumbsup:


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

mmm .... alu in this stress area ? 

i think is titanium , i put gold ti screws in the 2 clamps ...

alu is too soft


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

yes i think too, but if they have no boot, they take aluminium bolts. i've also ti bolts, the pair of great M6x17 and the little pair M4x6 on clamps. 
another question, who among you is interested on Titanium springs(negativ & damper) for Lefty SL? it will it specially order & save round about 12gr. and if you change the "AIR PISTON SPACER" to carbon tube save 5gr again. 
here some pics of my 1 1/8" steer tube alu 7075T6 with ritchey aheadset angle (107gr. + 30gr for spacer) build in scott scale:


tuned spacer coming soon with 20gr, consequently this steer tube completly weight is 127gr.(114gr original cannondale 1,5")
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4569138#post4472837


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

and available for lefty size ?


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

that is for lefty size only!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

try to explain better ...

i can mount this tube on my lefty on my scalpel? 

so instead of combo stem steerer ( mine is 266 gr ) i use this (110 gr ) + a standard stem for 1 and 1/8 ( 100-130 gr )

but cannondale bearings ? works with it ?


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

this steerer is for an standard frame for example my scott scale, not for cannondale frames. i think your combo sounds very light for an cannondale and you can't getting better one, but i hav'nt seen this combo, have you a picture?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

ok this adapter is like this :

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370035281832&ssPageName=STRK:MEAFB:IT

but are you able to do a similar for cannondale headset ?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

look my stem steerer combo ...is heavy 266 gr

with a light stem + your adapter , if fits cannondale bearings ...

i can save weight


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

eliflap said:


> look my stem steerer combo ...is heavy 266 gr
> 
> with a light stem + your adapter , if fits cannondale bearings ...
> 
> i can save weight


yes, i had this ebay adapter too, last season. but this is to heavy and is not such strong (6063 alu) for thinner thickness as my steerer in 7075 alu. if you will save further weight (50gr), you need a steerer tube in 1.5" cannondale standard with a top of 1 1/8". it will be very special like mine. i will look to make such tube, if you are interested...


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

yes i send you a PM


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

eliflap said:


> ok this adapter is like this :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370035281832&ssPageName=STRK:MEAFB:IT
> 
> but are you able to do a similar for cannondale headset ?


have used one of those adapter you are lingking to, realy bad quality. atleast the one i bought, i had to use coca cola can to make it work


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

final picture before build in:


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

looking GOOOOOOOD

want to see scale + lefty NOW

please post picture


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

some patience till evening... ;-)


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

uffffffffffffffffffff ...


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

here my pictures:


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

have you tested in training or racing ?

impressions ?


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

tested with normal ebay steerer tube last season bike transalp and other races. this new one i will testing soon...


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a photo of the carbon steerer/adapter that my friend machined for me using the carbon steerer/crown from a SID WC as well as the headset top bearing cover (FSA I think) from my Anthem frameset. It weighs 125g, only 20g more than the Cannondale steerer that came with the Lefty. I would have liked it to be pure carbon, but the strength and durability will be better with the aluminum bushings. 

So far it has survived a light ride with my son, where I did some road riding, some light offroad and 4 or 5 2 to 3 foot drops. The real test will be tomorrow when I go riding with my buddies for a couple hours.


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

what a tube is it on left side, shows like sid alu tube with adapter(thats not what i would recommend, because thickness is to low, i think). where do you have the sid wc tube?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

The one on the left is the Project 321 adapter that I initially bought and used for my Lefty installation on the Anthem. It weighs 175g with the starnut installed.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

project 321 is sold on ebay from a usa ebay store


----------



## newbiker2008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Could you please advise how to instal the lefty on the anthem? I found the leghth of headtube for M size is 130mm. No enought space to do it. TKS.


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

130mm is perfect, why not?


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

I ordered a custom carbon fiber tube and will doing a functional prototype that will be lightweight.
The bearing bushings will be in 7075-T6 aluminum.

Contact me at [email protected] if anyone is interested.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

but , some more specifications ??

is a tube with the top of which size ? for lefty stem or nromal stem ?

and for a cannondale frame and its headset or for a normal bike and its headset ?


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

eliflap said:


> this stress area ?
> 
> i think is titanium ...
> 
> alu is too soft


Well, that's a beautiful WW haiku if nothing else.

Keep 'em coming


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Feideaux said:


> Well, that's a beautiful WW haiku if nothing else.
> 
> Keep 'em coming


my post reported was referring to 2 lefty clamp bolts material


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

eliflap said:


> my post reported was referring to 2 lefty clamp bolts material


my reply admonished did hijacking OP because was bored

I think it is impressive that this particular innovation in forks has endured for so long. Not because it is necessarily a bad design (clearly it works), but because Cannondale usually drop all of their designs after two years. Their FS designs are a good example of this. Refinement or marketing? I owned a C-Dale frame that broke, but I would like to try one of their latest Alu designs.

F.


----------



## newbiker2008 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi. The lenght of headtube is 130mm. Please advise which headset did you use? The original headset is FSA ACB, the total height is about 12mm. No space for do it as I know the max. lenght is less than 137mm. Thanks a lot.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Scalty said:


> if you take out the damping you'll lost 200gr.,but this is not a race ready tuning without shockboots! ok with another damping cardridge or in carbon you can save sure 100gr...
> it's look like alu bolts!? what is it, a Lefty sl city version?
> a perfect tuning possibility is a carbon tube in the under section, a project for next winter, it's save 100gr without compromise.


Well...7 years after this comment...kkk, but I just wanted to ask if its really possible to use the lefty without the damping? if so...how to do it to remove it properly?


----------

